#  Vorstellungen >   Mein Leben mit PMS (prämenstruelles Syndrom) >

## Reina

Halli, hallo.. 
Schön hier...Ich bin die Reina, bin 39 habe 2 Kinder: eine Tochter 5J und einen Engel 1J...
verheiratet bin ich auch.. 
Ich habe mich angemeldet, weil ich mich für Gesundheit, Mensch und Krankheit sehr, sehr interessiere... 
Ich möchte euch mein Leiden PMS vorstellen...jetzt mit 39 weiß ich worunter ich meine ganzes Leben gelitten habe...wußte voher nicht.... 
Mein Leben mit PMS (prämenstruelles Syndrom)  
Ich leide schon seit 25 Jahren unter PMS. Bei mir fing das Ganze genau vor meiner ersten Periode an... ich war 13 Jahre jung...ich bekam damals erschreckliche Depressionen und machte mich mit negativen Gedanken fertig... 
Niemand konnte mir damals genau sagen, was ich hatte... ein Arzt diagnostizierte eine Art Epilepsie, bekam auch Medikamente dagegen... nahm diese aber nicht lange, weil ein anderer Arzt der Meinung war.. ich hätte doch keine Epilepsie...  
Mit der Zeit ging es mir einigermassen besser, bekam ab und zu Ängste und Stimmungsschwankungen.. die hielten in der Regel immer einen Tag oder sogar Stunden an..und danach habe ich einfach weiter gelebt und die Trauer war wieder vergessen... 
Ich muss noch sagen, dass es nicht immer so schlimm war.. es gab Monate, wo es mir eigentlich sehr gut ging und die Stimmungsschwankungen nicht so stark waren...Typisch für Stimmungsschwankungen, die hormonell bedingt sind.. ist die Tatsache, dass man es naher vergisst, wie schlimm einem ergangen ist.. deswegen konnte ich die ganzen Jahre damit leben und wie gesagt, ich habe nicht jeden Monat sterben wollen oder so  
Witzig finde ich jetzt, dass ich zwei Mal mit meinem damaligen Freund Schluss machte (das tat ich nach einem Heulkrampf, der Stundenlang anhielt). Ich hatte danach gar keine Bedenken oder Schuldgefühle...  
Ich lebte die ganzen Jahre, ohne zu wissen, worunter ich litt..Wenn es richtig schlimm wurde habe ich Antidepressiva verschrieben bekommen.. nahm ich diese dann für mehrere Monate ein.. bis ich wieder stabil war..  
Ich bin jetzt verheiratet habe eine Tochter geb. 2000 und ein Engel geb. 2005...  
Die erste Schwangerschaft mit 32J war ok, hatte gar keine Beschwerde...aber die 2. Schwangerschaft mit 38J Jahren, war am Ende furchtbar... aus dem Nichts und ohne Grund bekam ich Weinkrämpfe, Ängste, innere Unruhe und Schlaflosigkeit.. 
Ich hatte auch noch solche Angst richtig durchzudrehenich war hochschwanger, hatte viel zugenommen und wollte nachts natürlich schlafen und mich ausruhen.. blieb aber bis 5 Uhr morgens wach... Es war so schlimm, dass ich am Ende doch Medikamente gegen die Schlafstörungen nehmen musste... habe eine niedrige Dosis genommen.. Antidepressiva wollte ich nicht nehmen Traurig war die Tatsache, dass viele Ärzte sich mit Depris in der Schwangerschaft gar nicht auskannten und mir nicht sagen konnten, was ich dagegen machen könnte..niemand konnte mir helfen, ich musste sehr stark sein und habe die ganze Zeit gehofft, dass das Ganze meinem Baby nicht schaden würde Ich habe die Tage bis zur Geburt fast jeden Tag gezähltbis endlich mein Engel zur Welt kam.. Die Geburt war ohne Komplikationen und dank PDA ein Traum.. mein Baby kam auch gesund zur Welt, ihm geht es sehr gut und entwickelt sich prächtig  
Ich nahm vor dieser Schwangerschaft ein Antidepressivum, ich wurde dann ungeplant schwanger.. habe das Antidepressivum dann sofort abgesetztAm Anfang der SS ging mir gut, aber wie oben erwähnt die Probleme fingen genau am Anfang der letzen drei Monaten der SS an Die 2. SS hat mir auch gezeigt wie Hormonschwankungen unsere Gefühle, Gedanken und Stimmung beinflüssen können..  
Um eine postpartale Depression zu verhindern, habe ich sofort nach der Geburt mein Antidepressivum wieder genommen.. ich wollte für mein Baby da sein und diese wunderbare erste Zeit nicht mit Stimmungsschwankungen und negativen Gefühlen oder Gedanken vergeuden..Ich habe dann nicht stillen können..  
Ich nahm dieses Antidepressiva 7 Monate lang.. während dieser Zeit habe ich viel über meine Symptome gelernt und habe versucht herauszufinden, was mit mir los war  
Obwohl ich ein Antidepressivum und die Pille (Verhütungsmittel) nahm, traten leichte Stimmungsschwankungen auf.. ich habe dann die Pillen gezählt.. und siehe da.. es waren immer 7 oder 8 noch da.. das bedeutete dann, dass ich Stimmungsschwankungen immer 7 oder 8 Tagen vor meiner Periode bekam..Nach 7 Monaten Medikamenteinnahme habe ich mich für das Absetzen von beiden Medikamente entschieden, da ich festgestellt habe, dass diese die Ursache nicht behandelte sondern nur ein Symptom. Um mich zu informieren habe ich mir mehrere Bücher über gesunde Ernährung für die Psyche, Hormonen, alternativen Heilmethoden usw. gekauft und habe viel im Internet recherchiert und vieles Interessantes gefunden  
Jetzt versuche ich meine Krankheit mit bestimmten Nährstoffen.. wie z.B. Vitamin B Komplex, Omega 3 Fettsäuren, Magnesium, Calcium, Zink und Vitamin C zu behandeln. Alle diese Nährstoffe werden bei PMS mit Erfolg eingesetzt. Ich habe auch 2 Monate Agnucaston genommen, habe aber es abgesetzt, da ich eine Progesteron Creme 3% ausprobieren möchte.  
Ich muss natürlich jetzt ein wenig Geduld haben, bis mein Organismus frei von Medikamenten ist meine 1. und 2. Periode nach dem Absetzen der Pille Yasmin kamen pünktlich, hatte aber mit starken Stimmungsschwankungen zu kämpfen nach der Regel ging es wieder die 3. Periode kam 6 Tagen zu früh und die Stimmungsschwankungen traten diesmal nach der Regel auf....die 4. Periode war die schlimmste..hatte mit Schlafstörungen und starken Stimmungsschwankungen zu kämpfen vor der Regel, während der Regel und nach der Regel...  
Seit dem 20. Juni trage ich die Progesteron Creme auf. Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, weil bei mir eine Zyklusstörung festgestellt wurde (mir wurde am 5 Zyklustag Blut abgenommen) Meine Frauenärztin hat mir eine Pille ohne Pause mit Gestagenen verschrieben...Gestagen ist chemisches Progesteron...ich verwende dafür natürliches Progesteron... Verhüten kann man damit aber nicht..  
So das ist mein Leben mit PMS bis jetzt gewesen das wichtigste ist, dass ich weiß, was ich habeund das muss behandelt werden.. daran arbeite ich jeden Tag.. es geht um mein Wohlsein und wenn es mir gut geht, geht es meinen Kindern auch gut 
_________________ 
Tja...zur Zeit geht es mir besser..d.h. dass die Creme mir doch hilft..und das ist schön...
Was mir in letzter Zeit auch geholfen hat sind...die wundervollen Bach-Blüten...
ach Leute..ich werde euch dann über das Wunder Blüten-Essenzen berichten... :smelling_flower:   
Gruß, Reina

----------


## michmay

Hallo Reina!  :nice_day_cut:  
Zunächst mal "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN" im Forum, hoffe Du wirst Dich hier wohlfühlen.  :s_thumbup:  
Vielen Dank für Deinen interessanten Beitrag über Dein Leben mit PMS. Wünsche Dir, dass Du die Krankheit etwas in den Griff bekommst. 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Reina  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Stimmungsschwankungen sind schon was mieses.
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Kraft, deine Berg und Talfahrten gut durchzustehen und hoffe, dass du es bald hinter dir lassen kannst. 
Viel Spass hier bei uns im Forum  :star:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Reina, 
auch von mir aus Tirol ein fröhliches Willkommenshallo! Du wirst Dich hier sicher wohlfühlen. 
Mit dem PMS hatte ich früher auch zu tun - Gottlob ist das seit den überstandenen Wechseljahren vorbei! 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

Auch Dir Reina,
sei ein Gruß,
nicht der Freuden leiden mußt  :yes_3_cut: 
bleibst Du hier dabei
ich mich auch sehr freu.  :peace_2_cut:   :s_rose_for_u_cut:   :peace_2_cut:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Reina
Kann dir die Hand reichen...hab auch eine sehr lange PMS-Geschichte hinter mir...Bachblüten waren mir immer eine große Hilfe....
Und das Buch "Die weise Wunde Menstruation"...vieles entsteht in unsren Köpfen/Gedanken...wenn man sich mal andere Völker anschaut, wo man diese Phase der Reinigung als ganz normal ansieht und sogar als positiv...da gibts kein PMS...aber hierzulande, wo man das am besten verstecken muss und vertuschen und so schnell wie möglich hinter sich bringen muss...tja...da zeigen sich dann halt auch andere Symptome...man braucht sich ja nur mal die Werbung für Binden und Tampons anzuschauen...da gruselst einem ja schon...verstecken...unsichtbar machen...ja, wo leben wir denn :Huh?: ? 
oder man denke an das Lied von den Rolling Stones "I can get no satisfaction"...geschrieben von Mick Jagger, der es nicht schaffte, zu seiner Befriedigung zu kommen, weil seine Partnerin ihre Tage hatte....sagt doch alles...hm :Huh?: ...und da soll frau nicht krank werden....

----------


## Reina

Hi.. 
Danke euch!!!!!!!!!! 
Ja dieses PMS ist nervig aber es gibt schlimmeres..nicht wahr...? 
Ich glaube, dass ich doch auf dem Weg der Besserung bin...diese Progesteron Creme scheint mir zu helfen..die Sache ist nur, dass ich seit 4 Monaten ganz starkes PMS habe und das macht einem zu schaffen..die Symptome veschwinden aber dann..und mir geht es wieder normal..das ich nicht richtig verrückt geworden bin... :Huh?: ?? 
Ich werde meinen Neurologen fragen: wie kann ein Gehirn sowas durchmachen bzw durchstehen...tiefe Niedergeschlagenheit, Trauigkeit...Leere und dann ist es weg...ein paar Tagen Pause und dann noch mal Niedergeschlagenheit, Traurigkeit, Leere, die weh tut... man sieht alles negativ..usw. wieder Pause so 10 Tagen bis der Eisprung stattfinden..    :wee_hee2_cut:  und so on, so on...  :zf_uh_2c_silly_cut:   
Hier habt ihr einen Link mit Infos darüber..finde ich sehr ausfühlrich erklärt:  http://www.psychosoziale-gesundheit....ele/index.html http://www.psychosoziale-gesundheit....enstruell.html

----------


## StarBuG

Es gibt doch seit längerem dieses Hormonstäbchen, dass unter die Haut gesetzt wird, und da für 3 Monate kontinuierlich für Verhütung sorgt.
Hast du mal so etwas probiert? Also einen konstanten Hormonspiegel zu halten ohne diese Schwankungen, die durch das absetzen der Pille und die dadurch herbeigeführten Tage zustande kommen? 
Weiß leider nicht mehr, wie das hies, aber deine Frauenärztin kennt das bestimmt  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Reina

Hi..du.. 
Danke dir..aber ich bin eine  :ob_makingeyes01: "NaturTante"  :zl_good_luck_cut:  geworden..chemische Hormonen möchte ich meinem Körper nicht antun...Deswegen trage ich die Creme mit natürlichem Progesteron auf.. 
Hier sehr wichtige Links dazu: http://www.medizinkritik.de/autoren/sld03.htm http://www.dr-jabs.de/de/info/downloads.php 
Chao, Reina

----------


## Küken

Auch von mir noch ein herzliches Willkommen    :nice_day_cut:   
Lg Küken

----------


## Leonessa

Hi Micha! 
Ich glaube du meinst das Verhütungsstäbchen "Implanon®", oder?
Soll eine sehr sichere Methode sein. Aber ich hab auch schon von wohl nicht seltenen Nebenwirkungen wie Dauer-Schmierblutungen gehört... 
Ich würde es glaub nicht versuchen...  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Maggie

Hi Reina auch von mir ein  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:  Willkommen. 
Finde ich toll, dass Du Dir soviel Mühe gegeben hast und so einen langen Beitrag geschrieben hast. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich in Deine Krankheit richtig reinversetzen kann, aber wenn man sich so fühlt wie kurz nach einer Fehlgeburt, so denke ich, dass ich Dich sehr gut verstehen kann.

----------


## Artemis

Hallo Raina... ist zwar schon lange her, seitdem du geschrieben hast...
Mein Sohn Maël-Louis ist vor 4 Monaten zur Welt gekommen. Seit da her habe ich immer wieder so komische Stimmungsschwankungen und Angstanfälle...
Nun habe ich vor 3 Tagen meine Mens das erste Mal so richtig dolle bekommen... und seit dem geht es mir zimlich mies, so als hätte ich eine Depression... Unruhezustände, Ängstlichkeit, Erschöpfung, Matter Kopf, Schwindel und extrem müde... verliere auch zimlich Blut...
Könnte das ein Prämenstruelles Syndrom sein... mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass ich dass früher auch immer um meine Menszeit hatte...
In der Schwangerschaft ging es mir eigentlich gut... 
Freue mich auf eine Antwort von dir! 
Lg Artemis

----------


## Sofia

Liebe Regina, 
auch ich habe eine sehr lange PMS Story Hinter mir... Hab viel recherchiert... 
Vlt hilft dir dieser Artikel weiter:  PMS: Die Tage vor den Tagen

----------

